# Wasp-Free Deer Blinds



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

With deer season right around the corner, I'm looking for a sure-fire way to keep wasps out of our blinds. The Red Wasps were thick during the early season last year and made hunting almost unbearable. If you've never had several of them crawling all over you while sitting on stand, take my word for it - it's quite uncomfortable.

Any tips or suggestions are welcome, so long as they are both safe and effective. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder if those room foggers for whatever beast roaches, fleas, etc would work.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

We need something with a residual killing power.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Sevin Dust sprinkled throughout the blind


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

NO SUCH THING AS A WASP FREE BLIND. they are on it, in it, or under it. if you figure out to keep them out let me know.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

my step mother told me after visiting a historic home (LBJ)i think.that they had all the outside cielings and the udersides painted a sky blue.and they were told this keep wasp away . i dont know if it works and it may have been mud dobbers it was keeping away ,but it might be worth looking into.think ill google it myself.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

Blue Paint Repels Bugs - Natural Organic Home Garden Health Howard Garrett Dirt Doctor


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

I've heard that cedar is something that wasps don't like. I build birdhouses as a hobby and build most of them out of cedar. I have noticed that there aren't any wasps in any of the ones I have outside. Maybe put some pieces of raw cedar paneling up high in a blind.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Try hanging no pest strips in each stand. We did this on one of the ranches I hunt. I rarely hunt boxes so I'm not sure how well it works but it's supposed to........


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

X2....on the No Pest Strips.....they work....Ive had the same one in mine for two yrs and never had a wasp nest in it


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Take a box of moth balls and punch a few little holes in it and leave it in your blind. One box works all year long and keeps all types of pests out, including owls.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Those no pest strips from the feed stores do work. Dont buy one from a grocery store just seems to not have enough umph to do any good. The big ones at the feed stores have kept wasp out for 2 years. Gonna replace them soon. Other option build a tighter blind so they caint get in. I know folks who do that 

Charlie


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

The pest strips with pyrethrin work the best for me. Like Charlie said, get the ones from a feed store.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Paint*

Sky blue paint on the underside of the roof. this works very well, we lived on lake Houston growing up and the wasps and mud daubers were bad. as soon as we painted the under side of the porch sky blue they all quit nesting there.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

pro zap or similar no pest strips about 8.99 at ace hardware will keep them out. we used to fight them every year on my uncles company lease about 15 blinds until my dad got some of these and put them in the blinds then we only had to keep the owls out which was accomplished with a few drywall screws securing the windows shut during the off season.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Sounds like pest strips are the way to go - thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Foggers work great to knock em out fast. Set it off, wait 10 min, then go in and open windows if you need to hunt now. I made a habit of fogging the evening or night before, then opening blind to hunt in morning. Gets everything, seems to have a residual effect too!-Mike


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Read the warnings on the strips. Seems I recall them being designated a bad deal in enclosed areas. I guess you could just move it outside and air the thing out when you get there.

I have a couple of places around the house that are attracting only red wasps. The blacktails and paper wasps (yellow jackets some mistakenly call them) don't seem to be so clingy to the spots. One is on a wooden storage building where they go in through holes in the door and the crack between. The other is where a piece of 1x2 moulding has warped away from the stud and left an opening. 

I have hit them both with sevin liquid and wasp spray and I only kill the ones I get wet. I think I will put up a strip at each site under the eaves and maybe throw some mothballs in too.

Another while I am here, sorry I write too much. I have TONS of those flippy black wasps that I am not so sure are your normal dirt daubers. They are almost blue like gun blue or like a crow or male great tail grackle. These wasps seem to love the unpainted wood on the doghouse and weathered storage building. I think they may be scraping the wood for nests... but black wasps making a paper like nest? I haven't seen one but there has to be some reason they so like the exposed and weathered wood. 

I do suspect the red wasps are scraping the unpainted wood for nests though.

Thanks for all the tips in this thread! It's almost as useful as the beer fridge-bottled water freezes only some bottles thread! lol


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Nokillbill said:


> Blue Paint Repels Bugs - Natural Organic Home Garden Health Howard Garrett Dirt Doctor


Interesting read - I've seen homes with porches painted this shade of blue and never though anything of it.

Might have to try this in combination with the pest strips.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Try hanging no pest strips in each stand.


Yup work great and have since they came out.

Or do what we do and build your stand so they can't get in.

TH


----------

